# This the right PDIM?



## dougunder (May 24, 2018)

Already tried to order once and had the order canceled.

Found this but no info
https://www.gmpartsdirect.com/oem-parts/gm-f-module-23340430

This have AD2P?

If not anyone know of a source?
Already had one order kicked back as it wasn't actually in stock.

Also can I get an unamplified signal for an sub, or do I need to pull from the rear speakers w/a converter?

I'm impatient.

Ordered based on comment here
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cartalk/comments/84hpif/help_replacing_the_pdim_module_in_a_chevy_equinox/

It it high level only, no sub out.
Sigh aside from being new, new cars are worse then the old ones. 
If I didn't live in the land of ice and snow (and rust) I'd just keep an old civic or something forever.
Head unit so tied in replacement is foolish.

That one was canceled too!!!!!
What Camero's have the part? Starting to think the scrap yard is my best bet.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Well, as I and probably many others have no clue what you are trying to do, I would suggest laying out for us the following at a minimum.

Year
Trim Level including specifics on the factory stereo
Country of origin
aftermarket pieces already installed
aftermarket pieces waiting to be installed

A few links to read as well:

[h=1]New Cruze owner audio upgrade[/h]
[h=1]The SQ Car Audio Thread V2[/h]
[h=1]No Splicing, Amplifier and Subwoofer Tutorial[/h]
[h=1]Cruze Wiring Diagrams[/h]


----------



## dougunder (May 24, 2018)

A gen 1 cruze 2LT (2013)
The non-nav/non-premium radio with usb and aux audio.
All Stock
USA, Ohio I Believe

Add Bluetooth stereo (A2PD)

Additionally Wire in a 10" sub and amp that's in my old car. This is less important then getting the right PDIM for BT


----------

